# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Counter-strike 1.6: Can't open console

## olejon

CS 1.6 runs without problems with Wine, the only problem is that I can't open the in-game console, which I usually open with the | key in Windows.

Nothing happens when I press that key. Anyone knows how to fix?

----------


## olejon

Nevermind, I fixed it by changing the bind to toggleconsole in config.cfg.

----------


## PhoeniX1992

Didn't work for me, can you or anyone else explain exactly what you did?

----------


## maresee

> Didn't work for me, can you or anyone else explain exactly what you did?


me to!!

----------


## beastrace91

By default the console key in CS is disabled. Go into your options to enable it (or add the -console argument to when you launch CS) - and then by default it is bound to the "~" key.

~Jeff

----------


## maresee

i change in keyboard options in ubuntu: 1.us keyboard, 2.....keyboar, 3..... ... and thilda finaly works :Popcorn:

----------

